

They call it 'Internet' - murderofcrows
http://hoo-ville.blogspot.com/2006/05/they-call-it-internet.html
The internet in 1991
======
peakok
The most surprising aspect of that video is the quality of journalism. It is
sober, no FUD, lasts 6 whole minutes, and actually allows the viewer to get an
accurate idea of the topic. I was too young to remember that era, but it
clearly shows TV journalism went downhill since 1991.

~~~
tom_rath
I've found the CBC still delivers quality today. The show you watched is
profiled here: <http://www.cbc.ca/national/>

Click "Latest Broadcast" if you'd like to watch it.

------
tolmasky
"There's not a lot of put downs". I guess times have changed.

------
bgutierrez
Where can I download this "Internet"?

~~~
falsestprophet
Call 1800CompuServ to order your compact disk today

